# I got scamed on Ebay



## Chris2284 (Aug 9, 2013)

Currently I'm goldrefiningfourms newest member. So I got scammed for one of those so called "solid gold buttons" on Ebay. I think that you can only get like 1/10 of a gram of pure gold for a 100 gram of these. Am I right? Finnally I'm thinking about purchasing this. Is it legit? http://www.ebay.com/itm/24K-Gold-Pl...501?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d103b6035 And thishttp://www.ebay.com/itm/49-2-Grams-...806?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item258136ea8e


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 9, 2013)

Chris2284 said:


> Currently I'm goldrefiningfourms newest member. So I got scammed for one of those so called "solid gold buttons" on Ebay. I think that you can only get like 1/10 of a gram of pure gold for a 100 gram of these. Am I right? Finnally I'm thinking about purchasing this. Is it legit? http://www.ebay.com/itm/24K-Gold-Pl...501?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d103b6035 And thishttp://www.ebay.com/itm/49-2-Grams-...806?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item258136ea8e



Keep your money and study.

Jim


----------



## mls26cwru (Aug 9, 2013)

neither are a deal unless you like to loose money.

M


----------



## Chris2284 (Aug 9, 2013)

What about this http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOLD-SCRAP-RECOVERY-CPU-Lot-of-51-2-642lbs-Mixed-Computer-Processors-CPUs-/271250710117?pt=CPUs&hash=item3f27cd5e65


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Aug 9, 2013)

jimdoc said:


> Chris2284 said:
> 
> 
> > Currently I'm goldrefiningfourms newest member. So I got scammed for one of those so called "solid gold buttons" on Ebay. I think that you can only get like 1/10 of a gram of pure gold for a 100 gram of these. Am I right? Finnally I'm thinking about purchasing this. Is it legit? http://www.ebay.com/itm/24K-Gold-Pl...501?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d103b6035 And thishttp://www.ebay.com/itm/49-2-Grams-...806?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item258136ea8e
> ...




Take the advice given, there is much to learn here for free and if instead of buying junk from ebay of which you have no idea of the content you do as has been requested, you can say the forum has paid you to read, because you have not wasted your hard earned money on something that is worth nothing. Read, read, and read some more. Look for Palladium to post and you will find a link to Hokes book there, read it and get some hands on with the processes by following her directions with the familiarity projects. Read Hoke, read Hoke again, once you have done that, read Hoke a couple more times. I, as well as everyone else here wish you luck in your learning, it will take time but is well worth the reward.


----------



## everydayisalesson (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey Chris, welcome to the forum. I too am pretty new here but wanted to tell you to slow down. The best way to make money is save money. I jumped in and bought a bunch of things and filled up my house and then learned this is not a quick process. I have now been studying what the forum has to offer and have yet to do anything because there is a safety factor here. If you make the wrong mistake you can kill yourself, your family, and or your neighbors. Mixing the wrong items can lead to an environmental disaster and could possibly land you in prison. Please, please, please, start your studying and decide first if your ready to take on such a responsibility. You can learn everything you need to know here but like I said this is not get rich quick, for many not even get rich. Listen what everyone else tells you and you will do fine. Safety first.

Mike


----------

